# How to code for a Medical Insurance Exam? (CPT)



## MWOOD (Jan 23, 2012)

If a patient presents to the office for an insurance exam how do I code this? I have looked at the Preventive Medicine Services codes and I don't feel that it is a preventative exam since it is being requested by a third party it is more an administrative exam... I have also looked a the Basic Life/ and or Disability Evaluation Servies 99450. However, this code does not say for medical inurance evaluation is is only for Life or Disability Insurance... Any ideas?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 23, 2012)

*How about querying the Med Ins Co?*

How does what the physician did/will do compare with the bullet points of 99450? You did not identify anything extra required in this instance, so, I'd be inclined to use this CPT even though "medical" is missing from the title.

However, that said, why not just call the insurance company/plan and ask how they want this reported/billed (which CPT)? Am I wrong in assuming that they're paying for this exam?


----------



## mdoyle53 (Jan 24, 2012)

This would be a consultation since it is requested by an insurance cararier.


----------



## MWOOD (Jan 24, 2012)

*Patient requested*

You are correct the carrier would be paying this claim.

I think from what I can gather this patient is applying for insurance hence, "Insurance Exam".  I don't think that his current carrier would pay for something a Third Party Administrator is requesting. Especially, if he/she jumps ship to another carrier, for a better term...

The practitioner did a complete exam with hx. and ancillary work up, cmet,lipid profile, cbc, etc


----------

